# Taurus transmission problems



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Newer transmissions are electronically controlled. So check fuses! Your owner's manual should say where all the fuses are located (multiple locations sometimes).

And check *all* fuses. Could be a computer module (one of 24 or more computer modules) which needs to send some information to the transmission computer and is not directly connected to the transmission. Just check one fuse at a time, then replace it. They you will not get them mixed up.

How to check fuses...
http://www.dinosaurelectronics.com/Test_Fuse.htm

Also check the battery. Computers need a certain voltage to work properly...

Check the battery voltage with a multimeter.

A fully charged battery would read 12.65 volts or higher. Use DC volts 20 on the meter.

The battery should read 12 something volts with just the ignition on (not started).

Then start it and it should then read 13/14 volts at the battery. This is the alternator kicking in and charging the battery.
Then measure the voltage inside the vehicle as well. Check from the center of the cigarette lighter to ground and you should get about the same voltage as at the battery. Check with just the ignition on and also with the vehicle running like above.

Other than that, you would need to take it to the dealer and they would have all the latest electronic test equipment to see what was going on.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I really appreciate the responce. The first thing I checked were the fuses but you know what? I did notice that the negative terminal on the battery was pretty corroded. The only reason I did not clean it the last time I serviced it was because the bolt will have to be sacrificed in order to get it off. But that will be next. I knew that newer vehicles were pretty sensitive but you don't think that they would be that sensitive. Hopefully that will clear the problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

a slipping tranny usually means it's done. How many miles on it? It should be covered by 5/60 drivetrain warranty.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

There is no slipping to it. It just came out of gear and wont go back in. No warning, no strange sounds. It has less than 50,000 miles on it.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

nuetral safety switch? (switch on top of tranny, where linkage from shifter goes).
also check out http://www.taurusclub.com
those guys are pretty good over there, and lots of great info. I have used it many times for my '97 Sable. 
(BTW... 210K miles original trans.... completely unheard of)
Good Luck


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The Taurus/Sable has a bad history of tranny problems. A friend who works at a local Ford dealer says they don't even try to rebuild them, they just replace them.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I replaced the neutral switch and it made no difference at all. I talked to a mechanic on a local radio show and he said possibly the axle was broken. I dont know.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

ROBBYT3 said:


> I replaced the neutral switch and it made no difference at all. I talked to a mechanic on a local radio show and he said possibly the axle was broken. I dont know.


I would seriously rethink that one, since it is a front wheel drive, no axle, per se. Sounds more now like a fried trans.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

There are two axles (half shafts). There is a possibility that one of them is broken but I doubt it and you probably would have heard something. Doesn't the Taurus have a 60k mile drive train warranty?


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I said earlier that it has less than 50,000 miles on it but I was wrong. It has 68,000 miles on it. Just my luck.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

you said the fluid was fine? i am guessing you ment the level... is it black? are there silver flakes in it? does it smell burnt? or is it bright red?


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

The fluid color and level are fine.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, I had the car repaired and it was the torque converter. Had it replaced and so far no more problems. I thank everyone for their help.:thumbup:


----------



## 07taurusowner (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
I am having almost the exact same problem with my 07 Taurus. I was driving when it seemed to go into neutral while making a revved engine sound. I had enough momentum to pull over and park. The car acted the same way in every gear: forward and reverse...out of curiosity, how much did replacing the torque converter cost? How did they finally diagnose the issue?

Thanks,
Frustrated and rideless...


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

To tell you the truth I can't remember how much it cost. But the car is still running!


----------

